# Cup of coffee from Aer Lingus



## Megan (11 Jan 2007)

A friend of mine travel home on holiday last Tuesday from Africia where she is a missionary nun. The last leg of her travel was from Stansted Airport to Dublin with Aer Lingus. When the hostess came round with the trolly my friend ask for a cup of coffee. She only had Africian currency which the hostess wouldn't take. The coffee was to cost €2.00 which she didnt have so the hostess took the coffee back. Isnt it sad that things are that tight within Aer Lingus. Welcome to the new Ireland.


----------



## quinno (11 Jan 2007)

Well, she could have paid £250 and got an in flight meal..... don't udnerstand the point of this?


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2007)

quinno said:


> Well, she could have paid £250 and got an in flight meal..... don't udnerstand the point of this?


 
To be fair, taking the cup of coffee back off a missionary nun with only african currency does seem a bit mean! All for Aer Lingus having cheap fares and charging for refreshments but there is still such a thing as customer service or common decency.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

quinno said:


> don't udnerstand the point of this?


Me neither. Especially the bit about her being a missionary nun. Maybe missionary nuns can't go 45 minutes without coffee or something?


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2007)

What mean people!  You seriously don't see anything remotely mean with physically taking the cup of coffee back off her??


----------



## Vanilla (11 Jan 2007)

For what it's worth ( nothing) I think its lousy too. After all this is someone who has unselfishly dedicated her life to helping others, quite possibly in a very practical and worthwhile way- if she is a teacher or nurse.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

I don't see it as mean. They are selling the coffee and if any customer can't pay for it then they can't have it. If they start making exceptions then everybody will want it for free. A person's occupation/vocation is irrelevant to this transaction. Was your friend upset by this too? If so why didn't s/he stump up the €2 to pay for the nun's coffee maybe? On a tangential point I welcome a new _Ireland _in which people don't automatically grant respect to others just because of their job/vocation/beliefs/status etc.


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I don't see it as mean. They are selling the coffee and if any customer can't pay for it then they can't have it. If they start making exceptions then everybody will want it for free. A person's occupation/vocation is irrelevant to this transaction. Was your friend upset by this too? If so why didn't s/he stump up the €2 to pay for the nun's coffee maybe? On a tangential point I welcome a new _Ireland _in which people don't automatically grant respect to others just because of their job/vocation/beliefs/status etc.


 
Her friend was the nun so I presume she was upset! And I can't imagine the whole plane refusing to pay because one old woman with only African currency was given a cup of coffee by a kind air hostess.


----------



## Oilean Beag (11 Jan 2007)

Did anyone on the plane not at that point offer to pay for her cup of coffee for her ? 

I recall once, when I was student , a very kind nun giving me the 50c I needed for my bus fare when I got on a bus to Heustion without realising I was short the fare in coins. 

In that situation I did not expect the bus driver to let me stay on the bus. He would be doing in his job in asking to get off, fair enough. What it illustrates is the small kindness of strangers ( in this case a nun), which is one of the lovely things about Ireland. 

Perhaps this is diminishing as time goes on.............


----------



## Howitzer (11 Jan 2007)

SNB said:


> Did anyone on the plane not at that point offer to pay for her cup of coffee for her ?
> 
> I recall once, when I was student , a very kind nun giving me the 50c I needed for my bus fare when I got on a bus to Heustion without realising I was short the fare in coins.
> 
> ...


 
Spot on.


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2007)

SNB said:


> Did anyone on the plane not at that point offer to pay for her cup of coffee for her ?
> 
> I recall once, when I was student , a very kind nun giving me the 50c I needed for my bus fare when I got on a bus to Heustion without realising I was short the fare in coins.
> 
> ...


 
Fully agree with you on the kindness of strangers part. Just think that taking the coffee back off her after realising she had no money was a bit OTT considering if was obviously a genuine mistake on her part and not some grand scheme to defraud the airline of €2. It would be like the bus driver driving on while you looked for change and when realising you didn't have the fare, turning the bus around and dropping you off at your original stop. Wouldn't put it past some Bus Drivers come to think of it!


----------



## Westbound (11 Jan 2007)

Just one point - was it definitley Aer Lingus? They don't fly to Stansed, only Heathrow.


----------



## SlurrySlump (11 Jan 2007)

I am sure the nun knew only too well that African currency would not be acceptable.


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> I am sure the nun knew only too well that African currency would not be acceptable.


 
True but she mightn't have even known that she had to pay anything. Maybe last time she flew with them they offered a free beverage. Who knows. Maybe she was just chancing her arm in which case she got what she deserves


----------



## ajapale (11 Jan 2007)

Vanilla said:


> ...... if she is a teacher or nurse.



The only medical missionary nun I know is a consultant doctor!


----------



## ragazza (11 Jan 2007)

Maybe she's an infrequent traveller, and didnt know that with low-cost airlines you now have to pay for beverages.

That is a bit mean - what did the air hostess so with the cofee afterwards - pour it back into the big jug?


A bit of goodwill never hurts. 
A while ago I was on a night-time AerLingus flight to Dublin, and bought a sandwich. I only had my credit card with me and apologised to the airhostess for not having cash (which is handier for her). 
So she very nicely said that it was the last flight of the day, if the sandwiches were not sold on that flight, they would just go into the bin, so she gave it to me for free! I was delighted (and wished I had ordered a few bottles of wine aswell!  )


----------



## Megan (11 Jan 2007)

Sunny said:


> True but she mightn't have even known that she had to pay anything. Maybe last time she flew with them they offered a free beverage. Who knows. Maybe she was just chancing her arm in which case she got what she deserves


 
Its 10 years since she was home. She works on the ground with the poorest of the poor. The hostess wouldn thave known she was a nun other then she was dressed in dark grey clothes. She doesnt wear a veil.
Had I being with her naturally I would have paid for her coffee. The plane was quite empty and there was no one sitting next to her. I should have said the fllght was from Heathrow and not Stansted. 
AT no stage did she make it know she was a nun and never does as she doesnt believe she should be treated any different because she is a nun.
She really is out of touch with how Ireland as changed.
She even mention to the hostess when she was getting on the plane that when she saw the Aer Lingus plane she felt she was home - she soon found out that its a different Ireland now.


----------



## Guest127 (11 Jan 2007)

some people still do step forward. Cu junior number 2 is in dcu and he was getting on the bus back to dundalk a few months ago and had only €5 on him. didnt realise that while the return was €10 the single was €7. he was just asking the driver when it changed etc and said that two or three people on the bus came forward with the €2. ( probably wanting to get him I know but all the same he appreciated it.) hes 18 and should have known the fares as hes on the route twice weekly, unlike the nun who only saw Ireland through melancholy eyes. well opened now.
( this has nothing to do with the post but it might give someone a laugh. Bus Eireann charge €14 for the return journey and ......................................................€5 for the single.)


----------



## z105 (11 Jan 2007)

It wasn't Aer lingus or it wasn't Stansted as Aer Lingus don't fly into/out of Stansted.

Sorry, I see this has already been mentioned


----------



## pat127 (11 Jan 2007)

Are we being a little hard on the flight attendant? After all we weren't there and she hasn't been asked for her side of it. If she was a trainee for example she might not have the nous to make such a decision herself. I'm not kidding. One of the biggest changes I've seen since competition forced down the costs of flying is that the quality of the training has reduced. I was on a flight recently where the 2 young AL ladies in charge of the trolley took the orders, served the beverages etc without missing a beat in their animated conversation and without making eye-contact with their customers . Nary a 'please' or a 'thanks'. They could have been forking out hay to a bunch of cattle in a stable. I don't think flight attendants are being trained anymore to think for themselves.


----------



## DublinTexas (11 Jan 2007)

If one chooses to fly "Wanna be like Ryanair" - sorry AerLingus, than one get's what one paid for....

If I remember right from my last flight with them there was a clear announcement that food and drinks are for sale and that prices are in the menu card.

Now why would someone order something without having the ability to pay in legal tender of either departure or destination or flag of the airline?

Now somehow this smells like an urban myth story....


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> he was just asking the driver when it changed etc and said that two or three people on the bus came forward with the €2. ( probably wanting to get him I know but all the same he appreciated it.)


What do you mean "trying to get him"? Sounds ominous! Visions of _Midnight Cowboy _and all that...


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2007)

DublinTexas said:


> If I remember right from my last flight with them there was a clear announcement that food and drinks are for sale and that prices are in the menu card.


To be fair the announcements on flights are often very hard to hear in my experience anyway. 

Meant to say - I have regularly seen people on flights getting a tea/coffee/sambo and only at that point realising that there was a charge and handing the stuff back when they could/would not pay up. Big deal.


----------



## almo (11 Jan 2007)

Can this not all be summed up in the following ways:
1.  No one gets something for nothing - even a missionary nun, student, bank clerk or football fan.
2.  Could her neighbour not have just paid over €2 for her?
3.  It's always pretty clear you've to pay for refreshments on board unless you're informed otherwise.  I was on an Aeroflot flight this year where everything except alcohol or cans of minerals were free, but I wished I'd handed back the cardboard, sorry sandwich.


----------



## sunrock (11 Jan 2007)

I REMEMBER on a flight from vienna to london with brit. airways back in 1995 the passenger beside me ordering a double vodka. He had just escaped from sarajevo which at that time was surrounded by serbs....anyway he ordered a second....and a third  ...and indeed a few more.
I asked him about it and he said that all the drinks are free on schedueled flights with b.a.
Its a bit different with aer lingus and ryanair.


----------



## Guest127 (11 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What do you mean "trying to get him"? Sounds ominous! Visions of _Midnight Cowboy _and all that...


 
sorry
was supposed to say trying to get home. must get a new keyboard. the cordless one packed up and I can't get used to this big chunky funny shaped one that came with the computer. should have read the post first though 
all drinks and meals are 'free'  on Turkish Airlines too.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Jan 2007)

sunrock said:


> I REMEMBER on a flight from vienna to london with brit. airways back in 1995 the passenger beside me ordering a double vodka. He had just escaped from sarajevo which at that time was surrounded by serbs....anyway he ordered a second....and a third  ...and indeed a few more.
> I asked him about it and he said that all the drinks are free on schedueled flights with b.a.
> Its a bit different with aer lingus and ryanair.



Aer Lingus only started charging for drinks in the recent past.  As far back as 1995, drinks of all kinds would have been free on Aer Lingus as well.


----------



## Megan (12 Jan 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Aer Lingus only started charging for drinks in the recent past.  As far back as 1995, drinks of all kinds would have been free on Aer Lingus as well.



Thats around the last time my friend traveled home last and would also be the last time she took a flight anywhere. She will now know better for her flight back to Africia in a months time.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jan 2007)

I guess that leaves her a nun the wiser?


----------



## efm (12 Jan 2007)

Dr M

That was a God awful joke - I pray that you don't make a habit of it!


----------



## bacchus (12 Jan 2007)

Megan said:


> The coffee was to cost €2.00 which she didnt have so the hostess took the coffee back.


 
A bit mean but nothing really wrong...
It does not matter where she is coming from and what profession she does.  In fairness, she could have got some € along the way, either in Africa or in UK.
How many people would claim not to have the right change/currency in order to get free coffee?


----------



## Vanilla (12 Jan 2007)

ajapale said:


> The only medical missionary nun I know is a consultant doctor!


 
Sorry if I'm guilty of stereotyping. The only knowledge I have of missionary nuns comes from 'The Nun's Story'. Well, the nuns probably told us about them in school, but I've blanked most of what the nuns told me out since leaving school!


----------



## Purple (12 Jan 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Aer Lingus only started charging for drinks in the recent past. As far back as 1995, drinks of all kinds would have been free on Aer Lingus as well.


 
...and the flight cost about two weeks wages.



DrMoriarty said:


> I guess that leaves her a nun the wiser?


----------



## HotdogsFolks (12 Jan 2007)

She works as a Nun? Poor woman! Obviously she's a bit naive about life. That might explain why she thought she can use African money in Europe.

I agree it would have been nice of the Hostess to just give her the coffee (regardless of your friends career choice) but to expect coffee for free is ridiculous.

If I go into Starbucks today and get refused a free coffee, should I come back here and moan about it?

Seriously now...


----------



## SlurrySlump (12 Jan 2007)

I remember asking for a coffee last year in a Dublin coffee shop. Foolishly I didn't specify nor was asked large, medium or small?  I was given the large rather than the small and felt a bit of a rip off about the transaction. (Clarification- rip off as the rest of us know it, Jim. And I haven't named the coffee shop. I also didn't complain to the manager).
Anyhow, when I said that I would prefer the small, the waitress poured the large coffee down the sink and gave me a new one. But get this. I was paying in Euro!!


----------



## z105 (12 Jan 2007)

Megan,

Please clarify for us whether it was an Aer Lingus flight or whether the flight was from Stansted (in which case it was not Aer Lingus) - Fair is fair, Aer Lingus are getting a bit of slating here and it might not even be Aer Lingus that is responsible in your thread ! 

No affiliation by the way !


----------



## MugsGame (12 Jan 2007)

Eh, she's done that already:


> I should have said the fllght was from Heathrow and not Stansted.



And why would anyone slate them for running an airline as a sustainable business, instead of a 'charity' for vested interests and relatives to travel with free perks or reduced rates?


----------



## z105 (12 Jan 2007)

Oh leave me alone. it's Friday and I'm sleepy !!!!


----------



## r2d2 (12 Jan 2007)

Eh.....Why was a nun looking for a psychoactive drug in the first place...?


----------



## lorna (12 Jan 2007)

i thought God would provide free coffee for all mankind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2007)

almo said:


> Can this not all be summed up in the following ways:
> 1.  No one gets something for nothing - even a missionary nun, student, bank clerk or football fan.
> 2.  Could her neighbour not have just paid over €2 for her?
> 3.  It's always pretty clear you've to pay for refreshments on board unless you're informed otherwise.  I was on an Aeroflot flight this year where everything except alcohol or cans of minerals were free, but I wished I'd handed back the cardboard, sorry sandwich.


Yes - excellent summary.


----------



## redo (13 Jan 2007)

One time going over to London, something similar happened to me.  The trolly-dollys came and offered me coffee.  I said, yes please.  Then your man said, "That will be 1.80".  I laughed and gave it back to him.


----------



## auto320 (15 Jan 2007)

To be fair to the cabin attendant, the coffee cups are counted and the till has to balance; its not her fault, and she was right to pas the coffee to a paying customer if that's what she did.

Although I think I would probably have paid for the nun's coffee if I was sitting near her in that situation (not because she was a nun, just because anyone can be caught short for change), I'm kind of glad that the time when religious orders got special treatment has faded into the past. If this was twenty years ago, the cabin staff would have been fawning over the nun and giving her preferential treatment.


----------



## money man (15 Jan 2007)

Megan, You seemed pretty sure that it was standsted airport rather than heathrow originally( why did you not say London)?
Im not sure how long a flight is from Africa to London but i imagine its more than 8 hours between checking in, flight, and then all the same in London to get to Ireland? Did your friend not expect to purchase something in London at all that day? Did she not change her money in the airport there as she was about to fly home and this would have been a good opportunity to change her money and get a break/coffee?

It does sound like a bit of a tale but if its true then i am sorry that someone that has dedicated her life to helping the poor could not be shown a small bit of gratitude by in return. Im sure that if she was in uniform( habit etc) then the air hostess would have made allowances and quite rightly so.


----------



## Megan (15 Jan 2007)

*Money Man*
I have allready clarified that it was Heathrow to Dublin and not Standsted.
She was not wearing her habit and would not want any special treatment just because she is a nun.
I have also stated allready that it is the best of 10 years since this nun was on an aerplane and at that time drinks were free and I think that is where the problem was caused. When the hostess ask if she would like something from the trolly my friend said she would like a cup of coffee but was then ask for €2.00. Its not that she wanted to use Africian money it was that she thought the coffee was free. Unlike a lot of the posters on AAM - she is not flying every month or indeed every 12 months. She was abit naive - but not anymore.


----------



## jmayo (15 Jan 2007)

I did always wonder how Aer Lingus managed to market themselves as the friendly airline.  I have found much friendlier airline staff out there, ok there was also more unfriendly but not that many.
Maybe just me ?
Isn't €2 a bit expensive a price to pay for the gunk that they call coffee and the size of cup you get?


----------



## oopsbuddy (15 Jan 2007)

I confess I am amazed at how many posters here felt that the passenger got what she deserved, and how dare she expect something for nothing. Personally I feel that ALL airlines should provide a minimum level of catering for free (such as water (even tap water!), tea or coffee) and perhaps charge for 'anything stronger', particularly now as there are additional restrictions on fluids in excess of 100ml. Put an extra euro on the fares, and let passengers feel that they can get a drink of something, even if they don't have any money on them. However, even in the case above, very poor discretion was shown by the hostess in not simply allowing the drink as a once-off freebie! Who's gonna lose out? Who cares about a cup of coffee for God's sake? Look how much bad publicity it's generated!!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2007)

oopsbuddy said:


> Personally I feel that ALL airlines should provide a minimum level of catering for free (such as water (even tap water!), tea or coffee)


Even in a 45 minute hop from _London _to _Dublin_?  

Why not buy shares in one or more airlines and lobby for such usage of the company's resources?


> Put an extra euro on the fares, and let passengers feel that they can get a drink of something, even if they don't have any money on them.


 Why should non imbibers subsidise imbibers? As mentioned earlier if you want full service as regards food/drink you can usually pay a premium for it.


> However, even in the case above, very poor discretion was shown by the hostess in not simply allowing the drink as a once-off freebie! Who's gonna lose out? Who cares about a cup of coffee for God's sake? Look how much bad publicity it's generated!!


 Sounds to me like any passenger who could not pay would be treated the same way. The specifics of the individual's job/vocation are irrelevant in my opinion. I honestly can't see what the big deal is here. I don't consider it to reflect badly on the service provider in question at all.

I suppose the nun could have spat in the cup to see if that would mean that she could keep it.


----------



## oopsbuddy (15 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Even in a 45 minute hop from _London _to _Dublin_?
> Yes! It's not compulsory!
> 
> Why not buy shares in one or more airlines and lobby for such usage of the company's resources?
> ...


 
Not worth a reply I'm afraid.


----------



## oopsbuddy (15 Jan 2007)

Sorry, replies got mixed up with quotes. The "not worth a reply" comment only applies to the comment about spitting in the cup!


----------



## MugsGame (15 Jan 2007)

Worth two replies then?


----------



## RainyDay (15 Jan 2007)

I don't think Standsted has incoming flights from Africa, so the Heathrow story does make some sense.


----------



## oopsbuddy (16 Jan 2007)

The last thing I'll say on this is just to summarise my comments above - the cost of supplying a free cup of tea or coffee, or a glass of water, will NOT affect the company's bottom line! Conversely, the first airline to drop this policy of seizing every opportunity to screw more money out of its passengers should be applauded, and it would be such a cheap and simple way of generating passenger goodwill towards the airline. Keep charging by all means for 'more substantial' or more expensive food and drinks, but we're only talking about a cuppa! And yes, treat everybody the same - give everyone a cup of tea if they want one, and if the non-imbibers feel hard done by, go ahead and have a cup.


----------



## DublinTexas (16 Jan 2007)

oopsbuddy said:


> The last thing I'll say on this is just to summarise my comments above - the cost of supplying a free cup of tea or coffee, or a glass of water, will NOT affect the company's bottom line! Conversely, the first airline to drop this policy of seizing every opportunity to screw more money out of its passengers should be applauded, and it would be such a cheap and simple way of generating passenger goodwill towards the airline. Keep charging by all means for 'more substantial' or more expensive food and drinks, but we're only talking about a cuppa! And yes, treat everybody the same - give everyone a cup of tea if they want one, and if the non-imbibers feel hard done by, go ahead and have a cup.



Now there are such Airlines, Cityjet or WillieWalsh Airlines (aka BA) still offer free drink (and nibbles) for Ecco passengers shorthaul.

If you fly low cost (and let's all face it AerLingus is Ryanair just with a lable of a flag carrier and with unions) than you get what you pay for.. nothing..


----------



## gramlab (17 Jan 2007)

Never mind extras like coffee. Was on an aer lingus flight from JFK to shannon and the guy next to me had a fairly bad nose bleed just after take off. Seemed a bit shy so I asked the cabin staff if they had a tissue/first aid kit and was informed that there was no first aid kit on the plane. Would have thought this would be mandatory.

Hostess did offer to get a roll of tape from her bag if that would be any help!


----------



## Megan (17 Jan 2007)

gramlab said:


> Never mind extras like coffee. Was on an aer lingus flight from JFK to shannon and the guy next to me had a fairly bad nose bleed just after take off. Seemed a bit shy so I asked the cabin staff if they had a tissue/first aid kit and was informed that there was no first aid kit on the plane. Would have thought this would be mandatory.
> 
> Hostess did offer to get a roll of tape from her bag if that would be any help!


 
I am sure they are breaking the law if there was no first aid kit on board. Apart from looking after the public they should as an employer have a first aid kit on board. 
Maybe like the coffee you are suppose to bring or buy your own. Come to think of it you wouldnt be allowed to bring your own first aid kit on board.
Thats progress.


----------



## HelloJed (17 Jan 2007)

The last time I went to Tralee by train it cost me €60 return, but I didn't get or expect a free cup of coffee during that four hour journey. It surprises me that people expect it on a short hop flight that usually costs less. (And yes, I'll be looking at flying to Kerry Airport next time!)


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

Megan said:


> I am sure they are breaking the law if there was no first aid kit on board.


Either that or simply telling fibs?


----------



## jmayo (17 Jan 2007)

they have to have a first aid kit on board.
IAA have regs on this, even though not sure if difference between transatalantic and continental short hauls.
Remember the whole thing about First Aid kit on Ryan Air flight that girl dies on?
Also the FAA have regs about passenger aircraft carrying certain specific items in First aid kits.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

Maybe the air hostess was on commission with the coffee and giving it free to a nun would have cut into her bottom line?

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Airline check-in staff accept commission rates[/FONT]*


----------

